# Autoglym Polar Seal opinions



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Evening all. 

Iv seen AG Polar Seal around on other forums and wanted to get some user opinions instead of ads. 

Anyone used this and had good results?

Only thinking of this as an interim protection around once a month as a top up to existing wax. 

Does it work? 
Are there anything’s to watch out for when using?
Is it worth it on an already well waxed car or is there anything better that is as easy to use (based on their instructions)?

Seems good value based on their user guide of four caps worth in a snow foam lance once a month as a top up of hydrophobic protection... I stand to be corrected 

Many thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Leaves a brilliant glossy finish  beads absolutly mint too.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Was part of the test team for this product and have to say it is great.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I’ve been using the 3 stage Polar set for a few months now.

I would say it’s ok.. doesn’t do anything better than other products.

The foam is fine - BH autofoam is far better.

The shampoo is ok - nothing better than even their own ‘normal’ shampoo.

The seal is meh - it can’t beat a nice wax or offer anything better than Carpro Hydro (expect maybe price?? Dunno)

Obviously easy to use, hence why I’m sticking with it for now... but doesn’t do anything ‘great’ or ‘amazing’ and the protection lasts a couple of weeks tops.

I’ve also found if you follow the directions on the bottles, it makes up far too much product - even for 2 large cars, and when you have to use all 3 products through a lance (I’m not rich enough to have 3 bottles for it) it’s a bit annoying to decant the leftovers at each stage... so just be mindful of that and have some fun playing around with the volumes.


:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I've been using the 3 stage Polar set for a few months now.
> 
> I would say it's ok.. doesn't do anything better than other products.
> 
> ...


Surprised that you only get a couple of weeks. I have seen three months from Polar Seal on my daily driver. That is after a couple of washes with a "pure" shampoo and no "Trigger's broom" top ups of QD etc.

(I don't use the other two polar products, but used BH foam and AG Pure shampoo)


----------



## Rich13 (Apr 7, 2019)

I haven't used Polar Seal but I have used Koch Chemie Protektor Wax. Same sort of thing, about £20 for 1000ml,, which at 30ml ml per application will give you 33 washes 

Really like PW. Not only does it give a nice gloss and incredible beading, it also makes drying and subsequent washes a lot easier


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised that you only get a couple of weeks. I have seen three months from Polar Seal on my daily driver. That is after a couple of washes with a "pure" shampoo and no "Trigger's broom" top ups of QD etc.
> 
> (I don't use the other two polar products, but used BH foam and AG Pure shampoo)


Oh don't be surprised, I'm sure I'm holding the lance wrongly, or have the wrong water or maybe a different electricity provider...  :lol:

Interesting you're not using the whole 3 product polar range though to achieve your durability.

:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Oh don't be surprised, I'm sure I'm holding the lance wrongly, or have the wrong water or maybe a different electricity provider...  :lol:
> 
> Interesting you're not using the whole 3 product polar range though to achieve your durability.
> 
> :thumb:


Not using the 3 product range as the tester kit was light on foam and wash and heavy on polar seal, hence it has lasted longer.

Now if you roll one trouser leg up, stand on your left leg and only apply when the wind is in the North you will see better durability :thumb:

Alternatively use BSD as a drying aid and you will get many years of durability


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jokes aside. I find Polar Seal to be a really good product. For its ease of application the results are amazing. I don’t really care about issues with durability as reapplication takes no effort. It’s really cost effective too, what’s no to like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Polar Seal smells like Lynx Africa - everything it touches smells like a teenage boys bedroom. 

If you leave any solution in your foam bottle, it's like someone has sneezed in there.

Easily streaks when the sun comes out. You start sealing your car in the shade, and a couple of mins of sun at the wrong time on a black car, and you'll be buffing that for ages. User error, but also unforgiving.

I won't buy it again. Prefer the control you get with Sonax Spray and Seal - two or three sprays on one side of the car, rinse, done. Easy to avoid the glass. Do that 4 times, and then you're ready to dry.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks all. Appreciate the feedback. Literally looking to use it as a top up between waxes on a regular wash which it sounds like it will be perfect for. 

Thanks again guys. Love the real use advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I love it, it's brilliant stuff and the gloss it leaves is awesome.

So easy to use and its foolproof as long as you don't leave it to dwell in direct sun.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Autoglanz Hydra reseal is the same type of foaming product and works out a lot cheaper with amazing results, you can also mix it with DI water in a spray bottle to make up a spray sealant.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The morning after. Really love this stuff









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It's strange, but i just dont feel comfortable with the idea of blanket coating with a spray sealent.

Maybe i am worrying unduly, bit i feel much happier using a spray and wipe type product where i can direct and spread it more accurately?

.... I'll get me coat.. Lol


----------



## Fordbunny (May 15, 2019)

Hi, Have had AG PS on my car now for over a month now. No change in protection. Still beading all over. Used to use Greased lightning / Williams water less wash and wax. Would only last 2 weeks on the roof and bonnet until it just went flat again. So very impressed with PS at the moment. Even had 2 washes now with AG shampoo. No loss of beading. The dirt does`nt stick to the paint so much easier to wash.


----------

